# Lyft's insurance deductible is $2500



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I can tell from reading some other posts that not everybody is aware that Lyft's insurance deductible is $2500.

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013080548



> The policy has a $2,500 deductible.


I think it's important people know this because coming up with $2500 is rarely fun, and particularly not when it's to cover loses performing a job that doesn't pay a great deal per hour to begin with.

To drill this point home, you get in a crash and repairs cost $4000. Lyft will give you $1500; you'll get to make up that other $2500 yourself.

As comparison Uber's is $1000.

I am going to guess Lyft will have to lower this down to $1000. The reason they haven't yet is they don't have enough publicity; not enough people realize how awful this deductible really is.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Their policies are also "tiered." For your own protection, you need to add a personal rideshare policy. Not all auto insurers offer them to their policy holders.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

If you get StateFarm with the rideshare addition, your Lyft deductible will be covered at the same rate as your personal deductible.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

I read an article that the majority of the of the working class does not have even 500$ in the bank to cover an emergency. Ridiculous how they think people can pay that sort of money.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> If you get StateFarm with the rideshare addition, your Lyft deductible will be covered at the same rate as your personal deductible.


That's an awesome perk of the State Farm rideshare policy rider. Didn't know that tbh. Makes it less scary.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> That's an awesome perk of the State Farm rideshare policy rider. Didn't know that tbh. Makes it less scary.


If you set your deductibles to 750, it will apply across all platforms at all times.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> I read an article that the majority of the of the working class does not have even 500$ in the bank to cover an emergency. Ridiculous how they think people can pay that sort of money.


I don't think it's even about the other person, it's just Lyft saying, "This is how much we're willing to pay, and the amount you pay is the value of your worth to us."


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Customers always ask me if I prefer Uber or Lyft, and seem bewildered when I reply "Uber". I explain to them that Uber's deductible is less unreasonable, Uber is more transparent with drivers about what pax pay vs. driver earnings, and Uber is better about cleaning fees.
Lyft is pink and has great marketing but Uber has _some_ slightly less shitty policies.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Lyft is pink.


I like pink!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> I read an article that the majority of the of the working class does not have even 500$ in the bank to cover an emergency. Ridiculous how they think people can pay that sort of money.


i don't think lyft thinks people can do that. Lyft just doesn't care and benefits from the fact a large portion of drivers don't realize this.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Customers always ask me if I prefer Uber or Lyft, and seem bewildered when I reply "Uber"


This is something that has to change. Not only has Uber made some improvements last year (no matter how marginal), Lyft seems to be actively getting worse. Aside from being cheaper at times (depending on the heavily-subsidized discounts off the heavily-subsidized discounted base fare), the only thing Gryft has going is that they're not Uber. A tenuous long-term strategy.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

bmedle said:


> This is something that has to change. Not only has Uber made some improvements last year (no matter how marginal), Lyft seems to be actively getting worse. Aside from being cheaper at times (depending on the heavily-subsidized discounts off the heavily-subsidized discounted base fare), the only thing Gryft has going is that they're not Uber. A tenuous long-term strategy.


Not to mention in my market (SF) Uber's bonus requirements only are # of rides (no Poo/ExpressPoo). Lyft requires at least 45% Peak hour rides AND 90% acceptance to keep you taking endless LyftLies and LyftShuttle.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

In 2018 I can't think of one reason why I'd perfer Lyft to Uber. Whoever Lyft hired for their marketing deserves a raise.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> If you set your deductibles to 750, it will apply across all platforms at all times.


I set mine at $250. Only a couple bucks more a month.

I prefer Lyfy. Airport rides tip


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> If you set your deductibles to 750, it will apply across all platforms at all times.


What? I'm ready to switch from Mercury.


----------



## Madeinbeirut (Dec 23, 2017)

If you get in an accident while driving for lyft and you use them for insurance purposes. Find a lawyer that deals with accidental injury and claim that you got injured. They will figure out how to get enough for your deductable and extra to cover for the time youre out of the road.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Their policies are also "tiered." For your own protection, you need to add a personal rideshare policy. Not all auto insurers offer them to their policy holders.


It still sucks that detailed information is not provided by Uber or Lyft at signup that if you don't have dont have some type of rideshare/business insurance endorsement, you can run into a lot of issues with any claim that's ever made by or filed against you. Far too many stories here of drivers finding out the hard way that their personal vehicle policy won't cover the accident and they get dropped by them.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Despite being a big bleeding heart, I find it difficult to sympathize with people who don't do their research regarding important things like insurance coverage. It's not like the information isn't out there.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Customers always ask me if I prefer Uber or Lyft, and seem bewildered when I reply "Uber". I explain to them that Uber's deductible is less unreasonable, Uber is more transparent with drivers about what pax pay vs. driver earnings, and Uber is better about cleaning fees.
> Lyft is pink and has great marketing but Uber has _some_ slightly less shitty policies.


The only transparency I see is Lyft's commission rate-- and even that might be debatable. While Uber does show rider's pay just as Lyft does, Uber's highly fluctuating and cut throat commission rate (I've had as much as 60% taken out) leaves a hell of a lot to be desired.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> The only transparency I see is Lyft's commission rate-- and even that might be debatable. While Uber does show rider's pay just as Lyft does, Uber's highly fluctuating and cut throat commission rate (I've had as much as 60% taken out) leaves a hell of a lot to be desired.


I'm grandfarthered in to the old commish schedule. Lyft transparently stole 5% of every fare from me for around six months before I noticed. It took two months of my tickets getting summarily shut down by support (with full documentation, mind you) before resorting to relentless public shaming across social media platforms to get any attention. Took another two to get made whole, and another six to fix my account, but I digress. 
My point is that contrary to what we are led to believe by the media as result of Lyft marketing and public relations, Lyft gives not a single F about anything or anyone but their carefully crafted and rather expensive perception in the public domain. 
With Uber, however, there are fewer surprises.


----------

